# *** Blauparts 2.7L V6 30V Audi Allroad Valve Cover Gasket Kit - PRICE BREAK ***



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

Blauparts is proud to be a vwvortex banner advertiser!


Blauparts is proud to announce that we've LOWERED the price the on the following kit!
Audi Vw Valve Cover Gasket Kit Includes:
* 2 Front Camshaft Seals (Improved 'Viton' seal material)
* 2 Rear Camshaft Seals (Improved 'Viton' seal material)
* 2 Rear Camshaft End Cap Seals
* 2 Perimeter Neoprene Valve Cover Gaskets
* 2 Center Neoprene Valve Cover Gaskets
* 2 Improved Tensioner Cam Chain Gaskets
* 2 Improved Camshaft Valley Seals
* New! Tube Silicone Gasket Compound
* New! Step-by-Step Installation Instructions
Blaufergnugen Inc. Product Update 8/27/08
The installation guidelines are now more complete with additional thorough step-by-step instructions, detailed pictures and specific tips on setting cam chain timing during reassembly. Too, this kit now includes a tube of automotive RTV gasket material to apply to gasket corner sections as described in our installation instructions. These improvements truly make this kit complete and help aid the installer in a reliable repair and easier installation.
Fits:
1998-2001 A4 Sedan - Quattro w/ 2.8L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Engine
1998-2001 A4 Sedan - Non-Quattro w/ 2.8L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Engine
1998-2001 A4 Wagon - Quattro w/ 2.8L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Engine
1998-2001 A4 Wagon - Non-Quattro w/ 2.8L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Engine
1999-2004 A6 Sedan - Quattro w/ 2.7L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Engine
1998-2001 A6 Sedan - Quattro w/ 2.8L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Engine
1998-2001 A6 Sedan - Non-Quattro w/ 2.8L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Engine
1999-2001 A6 Wagon - Quattro w/ 2.8L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Engine
1999-2001 A6 Wagon - Non-Quattro w/ 2.8L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Engine
2001-2005 Allroad - Quattro w/ 2.7L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Engine
2000-2002 S4 Sedan - Quattro w/ 2.7L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Engine
2000-2002 S4 Wagon - Quattro w/ 2.7L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Engine
1998-2001 Passat Mk III Sedan - 2WD w/ 2.8L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Engine
2000-2001 Passat Mk III Sedan - 4WD w/ 2.8L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Engine
1998-2001 Passat Mk III Wagon - 2WD w/ 2.8L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Engine
2000-2001 Passat Mk III Wagon - 4WD w/ 2.8L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Engine
2001-2005 Passat Mk IV Sedan - 2WD w/ 2.8L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Engine
2001-2004 Passat Mk IV Sedan - 4WD w/ 2.8L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Engine
2001-2005 Passat Mk IV Wagon - 2WD w/ 2.8L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Engine
2001-2004 Passat Mk IV Wagon - 4WD w/ 2.8L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Engine
*Blaufergnugen! Inc's Audi Vw Parts Department*


----------

